# Mr.T's Kimchi Recipe



## dougmays (Jun 16, 2013)

So i played a little copycat from Mr T's post and took a stab at this homemade Kimchi, it was delicious!

Here is the original post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140989/kimchi-quick-hot-pickled

I altered mine a little bit, i added half a large red onion so i went a little heavier on the ingredients

- 2 TBS red wine vinegar

- 1 clove of garlic minced

- 2 tsp sesame oil

- 1 whole cuc.

- 1/2 large red onion finely sliced

- 1 giant Thai chili from my garden minced

- 1 tsp sugar

- 2 tsp Kosher salt (didn't have pickling salt)

super thinly sliced the cucs on my new mandolin (this thing is great!), halved and thinly sliced the onion. Into a mixing bowl and tossed with salt for 20 mins. Then added the rest of the ingredients and let sit and mellow for about 15mins.

Then ate it up with a left over steak i made the other night! I will definitely become a usual goto for a side!













IMG_20130616_120408_722.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jun 16, 2013






All into the bowl!













IMG_20130616_120810_218.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jun 16, 2013






My own variation of the redneck pickle press! haha













IMG_20130616_121136_349.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jun 16, 2013






after 20 mins, then rinsed in a strainer to get the salt off













IMG_20130616_123546_238.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jun 16, 2013






All plated up!













IMG_20130616_123806_621.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks delish!  I am going to have to make that soon!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

looks good to me.....   Dave


----------



## reinhard (Jun 17, 2013)

I realy like the addition of the onions and the Thai pepper.  How was the heat? The only reason i'm asking is i dont see any red as far as peppers or are they even red? Love your idea of a "press" also LOL. Reinhard


----------



## dougmays (Jun 17, 2013)

The Thai chilli really packs a punch so i only used one and minced it up finely...so you dont see alot and it didnt add to much heat. Next time i might do 2-3. i let it sit in the vinegar and oil combo for a little bit hoping to spread the heat and flavor.


----------



## seenred (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks great!  Putting this one on the "to do" list.

Red


----------



## reinhard (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Doug!! Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like a nice refreshing side, Doug.

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

That looks like a great summer salad. Try adding a splash of Fish Sauce or 1/2 to 1" Anchovy Paste to the Dressing. It won't taste fishy but will have that something extra...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Jun 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks like a great summer salad. Try adding a splash of Fish Sauce or 1/2 to 1" Anchovy Paste to the Dressing. It won't taste fishy but will have that something extra...JJ


that's a good idea! I usually dont keep that stuff on hand because of the smell but it does add a great saltiness to asian dishes! I really like the sesamo oil! Kimchi i've had at restaurants dont seem to have that and are a bit more sour. this is sweet and refreshing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL...It can be Stinky. I use Golden Boy Brand...It is supposed to be one of the milder smelling brands. My crew laughs at the stuff I put a splash into. Meatloaf, Soups, Gravy, Salad Dressing, Sauces, Italian Pasta Dishes, just about everything but Cap'n Crunch!...JJ


----------



## chef willie (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a good and fast kimchi, very enjoyable to eat especially as the weather warms up. I added some of the fish sauce to mine along with some good old red radish for crispy crunch. Next time maybe some daikon in as well.....Willie


----------

